# Merc out, BMW in...



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

So, having owned and loved three AMG Mercs, I thought it was time for a change. I had a shortlist of two (very different!) cars within my price bracket: Maserati GT, and BMW M6. Don't ask me how I came to arrive at that - but after months of agonising searching on Autotrader and watching YouTube videos - that's where I ended up.
The first test drive was the Maser, and it was glorious. It looks better than anything else out there (IMO) and sounds glorious, but there were just too many shortcomings. Its interior is horribly dated, and being a fan of gadgets, it offered bugger all for me to get excited about. The other thing: it's always noisy, which is great when you're having some fun on the B-roads, but hours of motorway driving would do my head in...
So, the M6... it's a bit too big (within a month of owning it, I'd scraped the alloy on the width restriction on Marlow bridge, which is waaaay too narrow). Other than that, I loved every single thing about it - the gearbox, the engine, the gadgets, the seats, the classy exterior, so I set about finding one with a decent spec, colour and alloys. 
I saw a 65 plate Singapore Grey Gran Coupe advertised by a main dealer which ticked all the boxes. It had relatively few miles on it, two services (including the running in service), and it was priced very reasonably, so I snapped it up. I've had it for almost a year now, and I still love it. I do miss the SL: when the sun's out I would love nothing more than to get the roof down, and I'd still take the SL on those days, but the other 360 days of the year, the M6 is the one to have.
I do need to get around to correcting the paint. The front bumper is in a right state, it's as dull as dishwater, so a sanding down is looking like the only way to go. Here it is: Poorboys Black Hole doing a great job of hiding the worst of it until I get some time (and somewhere) to give it a proper detail


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a cracking find Mark, you really did do your homework, I don't see many M6's about so yours will be a rare sight. enjoy. :driver:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice, my local dealer had 1 in when I was picking my car up, lovely, just lovely 

One day - perhaps :thumb:


----------



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

Cheers guys! I’ll be much happier once the paint is sorted. I’ll post some pics of the bumper as it is now. It’s a complete horror show..!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice mate these things go like stink and can be mapped stupid bhp!
I have been looking at these but hopefully picking up a V10 in the summer.


----------



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

uberbmw said:


> Very nice mate these things go like stink and can be mapped stupid bhp!
> I have been looking at these but hopefully picking up a V10 in the summer.


Nice! Hope you get the one you're looking for. To be honest this has got more than enough power for me, but good to know that I can give it a bit more if I get bored ;-).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MarkSL said:


> Nice! Hope you get the one you're looking for. To be honest this has got more than enough power for me, but good to know that I can give it a bit more if I get bored ;-).


What power does it have Mark 500 BHP?


----------



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What power does it have Mark 500 BHP?


560bhp. I looked at one with the competition pack, and that took it up to 600! Unfortunately I couldn't get on with the colour of that one (a bit too "look at me" for my tastes).


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Oddly enough I got down to the same two cars a few years ago, but ended up with a 650i rather than an M6 because I just fell in love with the V8.

Totally agree with the Maserati points, also the maintenance is horrendous!

Good choice, I've still got my 650i and can't see me parting with it


----------



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

should_do_more said:


> Oddly enough I got down to the same two cars a few years ago, but ended up with a 650i rather than an M6 because I just fell in love with the V8.
> 
> Totally agree with the Maserati points, also the maintenance is horrendous!
> 
> Good choice, I've still got my 650i and can't see me parting with it


Great minds! Glad to hear you're still enjoying the car. Like you, I think I'll be hanging on to this one for some time.

Good point - I'd forgotten about the maintenance costs for the GT! Enough to bring you into cold sweats!


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

should_do_more said:


> Oddly enough I got down to the same two cars a few years ago, but ended up with a 650i rather than an M6 because I just fell in love with the V8.
> 
> Totally agree with the Maserati points, also the maintenance is horrendous!
> 
> Good choice, I've still got my 650i and can't see me parting with it


I have the same colour/shape as this, but just the 'poxy' 3 litre engine - couldn't swallow the extra fuel costs with the V8, it's bad enough on the I6!

Do like the new shape M6 though - it is on the list of cars to own!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely M6!

I feel your pain regarding Marlow bridge! I’m sure the widths restrictions are narrower than they say.


----------



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

Zetec-al said:


> Lovely M6!
> 
> I feel your pain regarding Marlow bridge! I'm sure the widths restrictions are narrower than they say.


Cheers mate. Yeah, they really are! I now drive a few miles down the A404 to avoid that bridge... unless I'm in the wife's car, of course


----------



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

bense556 said:


> I have the same colour/shape as this, but just the 'poxy' 3 litre engine - couldn't swallow the extra fuel costs with the V8, it's bad enough on the I6!
> 
> Do like the new shape M6 though - it is on the list of cars to own!


You might be surprised with the efficiency of the new twin turbo engine. It's significantly more fuel efficient than the Merc was. It feels like I'm making far fewer trips to the petrol station anyway!


----------

